# my new 120cm planted tank



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

thisi is my new planted tank 120*50*50cm

Tank is WOHA
External filter LAC 1200L/h
4*39W t5 dimmerable 3*6'500K - 1*10'000K

in this tank i have used seachem onyx sand
the color of this sand is very very nice

plants are:
bolbitis
microsorium narrow
spiky moss
rotala rotundifolia
rotala green
polygum sp.
Heteranthera zosterifolia 
Hygrophila polysperma 
ludwigia repens rubin
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae

this photo is 5 days after startup










now i must waiting plants grow   

more photo here
http://www.plantacquari.it/acquari/woha_120.asp


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Your tank has a beautiful design !! congratulations !!

Bye !

Juan


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Look very good so far, you are on a good start
Cant wait to see the update


----------

